# MoJo



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I've posted previously about my GSD MoJo and his kidney disease. Sadly, I share with you, he passed on Thursday at 12:22 pm, here at my home on his bed.










Unfortunately, I was not here for him, but thankfully my mom, (the next best thing) was...I had left on a vacation to Padre Island and to Arizona...10 day trip last Friday. I arranged for my friend and her kids to stay the first 2 nights and then for my mom to stay the next 7 days, attending to the dog, house, etc.

I really did not feel comfortable leaving on the (airplane) trip, but we do what we do, right? All my trips in previous years have included the big dogs, the jeep and a journey through to Seattle, camping along the way. Those days seem to be on hold until human child is what, 8 or so?

The first few days, MoJo did fine, eating, playing, having a blast (as my friend's kid even let MoJo up on the BEDS!!!! and they also played soccer...I was thrilled to hear MoJo was doing so well, and of course I, in turn, could enjoy myself--surfing in the Gulf!

However, Monday, MoJo got sick, vomiting. He was still eating and drinking that morning, but stopped that night. All day and night Tuesday he did not eat or drink anything. 

Wednesday morning, I, in AZ (very uncomfortable at this point, and trying to arrange an early flight back) made a vet appointment. Mom took the MoJo in--he did walk in on his own, though weak. Vet drew blood, pumped sub cutaneous fluids, vitamins, a mega antibiotic and sent him home with mom and a prayer.

Thursday morning, I called mom around 6:30 am. She said "He's not doing good" and I knew. I said, "I'll call the vet and we'll put him down today. Tell MoJo if he can go on his own, to go ahead and go, that I said it's ok...if he can't get there, we'll help him". 

Mom went to work, I scheduled an appointment for him to go in at 3:30. Mom came here to the house around 12:00 pm. MoJo was on his bed, breathing very steady, heartbeat strong and steady. Then it changed to a deep breath followed by 2 short breaths and his heartbeat was faint. She knew it death was imminent, but would wait to call me for a bit. I called at 12:20. Mom didn't want to answer, but did. She said "he's dying now." I told her to cup his face in her hands, rub his eyes with her thumbs and smell deep the top of his head and kiss him for me. I always did that to him--he loved to have his eyes rubbed. He then passed. She said he kind of stretched his back a bit, like taking a last deep breath, but it just wasn't there. He died, right there. I was on the phone from AZ. I didn't like that moment, not one single bit, but it was all I could do, just sit there...knowing, I'd never see my big doofy dog again.

That trip was gruling. I was prepared as prepared could be mentally though, the vet nailed it back in July. "The dog will quit eating and drinking" Born with bad kidneys.

I have some blogs about the MoJo on http://www.myspace.com/missmahs if anyone cares to read them. He sure was a good one and his presence is greatly missed. The cat I have, meandering around, silent, just doesn't cut it for me. She's been through 2 of my dogs now. The quiet is too much. I have been planning on getting a pup, but decided to honor MoJO's life first, him as top dog. Am now considering fostering a GSD--must be good with kids and cats--until I decide on the right pup. If anyone has any ideas, let me know. Thanks for reading, "listening", letting me share.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Michele, sorry for you loss .........Call me sentimental, but I believe:

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Love the Rainbow Bridge...thank you for posting. I actually called my mom on Friday from AZ and had her dig that poem out of my links just so she could read it to me over the phone. Needed it...

Also, wanted to share that my friend, consoling me long distance, reminded me that GOD is DOG spelled backwards, and that God actually loves dogs a lot, that that is why dogs are here, to be our special friends...man, so simple, and yet so incredibly comforting to me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Michele; as inevitable as it was, nothing makes that time any easier to bear. I know what great care he had.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss

THE BEST PLACE TO BURY A DOG 

"There is one best place to bury a dog.
"If you bury him in this spot, he will
come to you when you call - come to you
over the grim, dim frontier of death, 
and down the well-remembered path, 
and to your side again.

"And though you call a dozen living
dogs to heel, they shall not growl at
him, nor resent his coming,
for he belongs there.

"People may scoff at you, who see
no lightest blade of grass bent by his
footfall, who hear no whimper, people 
who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them, for you shall know
something that is hidden from them,
and which is well worth the knowing.

"The one best place to bury a good
dog is in the heart of his master."

--- Ben Hur Lampman ---


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They never stay with us long enough. It is never, ever long enough.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss, that must have been very difficult. I can't imagine feeling that helpless.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss Michele.


----------



## Beth Fuqua (Dec 26, 2006)

Michele, I'm so sorry about your loss. Wherever they go, that's where I hope to go.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

michelle--i read this yesterday, but actually started crying...so, for what it's worth, i'm so sorry your MoJo had to go so soon. i'm also glad your Mom was there, and you were too. he went with love to ease the way.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you all for your thoughts, experiences, and condolences. I know you understand...the loss. It is what it is and I will carry on...MoJo was an awesome character who taught me alot.

Since I will be getting his ashes back next week, I want to tell those of you who may not know. You can actually send away the cremated remains of loved ones to a company in Chicago, IL. www.lifegem.com and have them transformed into a diamond. Yeah. Apparently, they've mastered "making diamonds" through simulation, the pressure, temperature, etc...MoJo and my previous dog Miss Mahska will likely be a pair of earrings or a necklace soon--saving my pennies, as the process costs about the same as regular diamonds. Cool, huh?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually an on-line friend of mine that just lost her husband is considering doing that with his ashes. She said he was always big on giving her jewelry so it would be appropriate.

I am so sorry you lost Mojo. Even when we know it is coming and have time to mentally "prepare" it doesn't make it any easier. I've lost dogs both ways, the sudden oh-my-god-no way and I-know-it's-coming way and I can't decide which is the hardest. Losing such a part of you always hurts.

I think doing a foster would be a great thing for you. I know I just couldn't imagine not having a wet nose and some muddy pawprints in the house.

Condolences on your loss. I am glad your Mom was there to see him off with his favorite petting.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story was very touching, and it sounds like even though you were not there physically, you were with him until the end. RIP Mojo.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I considered having a diamond made by Life Gems using my Zorbas' ashes, but there is no verification that the ashes you send are those used to make the diamond. Maybe I am too wary, but the company did nothing to answer this question for me. I will just keep his ashes with me.


----------

